# Can anyone tell me what morph this little guy is?



## Kirstiemcb (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Ettina (Oct 4, 2013)

I don't know, but he's really cute!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Hypo:2thumb:.


----------

